# What is the difference between code CPT 76005 and 77003.



## FEHMEEN KHAN (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
  My Physician wants to know the difference between codes 76005 and 77003, I did not find 76005 in CPT 2010, or 2011, is this code deleted?
I did find 77003 which is a Fluroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures(epidural, subarachnoid ,or sacroiliac joint), including neurolytic agent destruction.

Please help I am a new coder.


----------



## ASC CODER (Feb 22, 2011)

76005 is deleted and 77003 in used in place of 76005.


----------



## FEHMEEN KHAN (Feb 22, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the clarification.


----------

